# No friends at all.



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone else have no friends at all? I mean not even a bad friend, not even a user friend, not really even an acquaintance. I do not know how I got here. I never cared before. I kept myself busy with school, work and over helping family. Im home a lot, over thinking about it, unless I am willing to go hike or shop alone. I mean everyone has pictures to share on social media sites of all the living they are doing, memories they are making. I have none. Anyone else at this point and finally realizing it, feeling it? Or if you found a friend like you or at least a friend understanding of your anxiety, shyness, self-consciousness-whatever the cycle is-how did you meet them later in life? I am 29 and done with school and at the same job for years so Im looking for other options then school or work. Thanks =)


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I not quite were you are. I have one on line friend but that's about it. I'm sorry but most of the friends I did have screwed me over and betrayed me. So yes friends can be good but they also can hurt you like know one else. 

I have not really met any close friends since high school. I have tons of people I know but know one close. It's sucks, I'm married but it not the same as having a close friend. Whiter it the SA or just me I don't know. I just know it's hard and once you get burned a few times it get worse. I've done a lot of research on this and have not found anything that works for me. Sorry, best of luck


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm 28 and no luck for me too after graduating college. at work its harder for me to find friends, mostly colleages are dissapointing and don't really want to deal with me for not being sociable enough.. not to mention that I move to new city from where I born and study. 
maybe you can make friend with your family/ relatives with similar age?


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

camelleone,
I wish but I do not have family like that. I am older than all of them. Kind of stuck in this spot for now..


----------



## Dexie (Jul 21, 2013)

nope  i did have one friend but we drifted apart, i've had experiances with bad friends in the past, too. i wish i had friends you just need to put yourself out there as it may sounds. friends aren't going to come up to you randomly you need to do it for yourself.


----------



## Elsewhere (Aug 25, 2013)

Just Here said:


> I'm sorry but most of the friends I did have screwed me over and betrayed me.


Exacty this. No friends, and no family either. Sometimes its fine, other times its unbearable.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't have friends in RL, just acquaintance or even HS chums. I'm 26 and this site is the best I could manage. RL is just more complicated to find someone who can even understand where you are coming from or dealing with. So much trial and error.


----------



## 7451c3 (Aug 27, 2013)

The same for me. I use to have 2 close friends but high school came and they went with other groups.. 

I've been shy since way back but these 2 people understood me and I really regret the ending of our friendship. 

As for the other people that I hanged out with.. They didn't see me as a close friend but only as classmates. Which I don't mind anyway..


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> Exacty this. No friends, and no family either. Sometimes its fine, other times its unbearable.


It's a double edge sword cutting both ways.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Elsewhere said:


> Exacty this. No friends, and no family either. Sometimes its fine, other times its unbearable.


Having no friends is one thing, but I wouldn't know how I'd survive without any family.


----------



## Vodash (Sep 4, 2013)

I've always had a few people I would hang out with throughout high school but wouldn't really consider any of them true friends. My SA prevented me from seeking out people with similar interests (Original story here I know), but now I'm in college and hoping to get better at it.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Since I finished high school, I don't have any friends. I had some last year, but they were fake. It lasted few months, and I realized from the beggining of this friendship that would have a short expire date. Generally, I never felt accepted. I know how you feel, because friendships for me is a rare thing. It's like a short storm after a long period of drought.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

There have been many, many years of my life where I had 0 friends, with extended periods of no contact at all with the outside world. Now the only 2 I consider friends (I take the word way too seriously), I met because they approached me, and made real effort to stay in my life, despite all my issues. They're both abroad now, so I'm back to 0. Sorry, no real advice here, I just kind of wait for people to approach me and keep pestering me. Unfortunately, those types tend to be more extroverts, who like to tell me to 'just get over it', in nicer terms.

One thing I can say is, do not go on social media sites!! That is one of the best things I did for my well-being. You say you are able to go hike or shop alone. That is more than I've ever been able to manage. AND you've graduated, AND working. So you're still better off than many, namely me, if that is any solace. ^^

I'm not trying to trivialize your struggles in any way, but at the same time, I think we tend to overstate other people's happiness. Especially when looking at photos on social media. Remember, we can't see behind the scenes. Just like how they can't see ours.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just Here said:


> I'm married but it not the same as having a close friend.


You didn't marry your best friend! 

It probably is too idealistic (not to mention going off topic), I'm not even sure how I feel about marriage, but if I'm to tolerate living with someone 24/7 willingly, they better be my best friend first.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

nbll12 said:


> You didn't marry your best friend!
> 
> It probably is too idealistic (not to mention going off topic), I'm not even sure how I feel about marriage, but if I'm to tolerate living with someone 24/7 willingly, they better be my best friend first.


Yes she my friend but it not the same. But it is better than a bad friend. There just to much different in a man and women and there something's I can't talk to her about. Beside it's nice to talk about the opposite sex and sports with another male.


----------



## Misskittycat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in high school, I have no friends at all. Sometimes I feel invisible. I have 2500+ kids in my lunch room at lunch time. Lunch time is the worst time of the day. I get kinda sad when I eat lunch because I eat alone, so I don't eat lunch anymore. I walk around, I go to the bathroom, ill act like I'm waiting in a lunch line, then leave as soon as it gets short just to use up time. I think I'm the only introvert in my school because I rarely ever see others sitting by themself.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't keep friends unless they put in the effort to reach out. My best friend at the moment is a guy that has liked me for a long time and that's the only reason he's put up with my SAD. People have tried but they end up getting frustrated and it ends on a really bad note.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Friendships ending on a bad note is brutal. I moved 3-4 years ago to a different state. No friends where I live. Probably never will. One girl gave me brief hope because she's into some of the same stuff... but I don't see it actually happening.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

ticktockLA said:


> Anyone else have no friends at all? I mean not even a bad friend, not even a user friend, not really even an acquaintance. I do not know how I got here. I never cared before. I kept myself busy with school, work and over helping family. Im home a lot, over thinking about it, unless I am willing to go hike or shop alone. I mean everyone has pictures to share on social media sites of all the living they are doing, memories they are making. I have none. Anyone else at this point and finally realizing it, feeling it? Or if you found a friend like you or at least a friend understanding of your anxiety, shyness, self-consciousness-whatever the cycle is-how did you meet them later in life? I am 29 and done with school and at the same job for years so Im looking for other options then school or work. Thanks =)


Raises hand. It's so crazy we're at this life status. Suicide is a bright option for me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Haven't had friends in years. I moved away from home when I was 25 to a very close knit place so making friends here are hard. Also, have a huge amount of Finnish population and they don't really want to associate outside of the people they grew up with and for the Apostolic population don't want to associate with outside of their religion. All I do is go to work, do carp around my house, and help my parent's out. I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to do it with.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Imo hobby groups are the easiest way, though some work better than others


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

I have many acquaintances from school.About 10 friends I hang with time to time.Jeez your story brings tears to my face I though I was terrible.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive been on summer holiday from Uni for 2 months now and not hung out with anyone once. I have no friends.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I feel like I am at such a dead end right now when it comes to socializing w/ people. I need meaningful interaction w/ others...my brain feels like it's starting to evaporate.


----------



## YOSUP315 (Sep 3, 2013)

7451c3 said:


> The same for me. I use to have 2 close friends but high school came and they went with other groups..
> 
> I've been shy since way back but these 2 people understood me and I really regret the ending of our friendship.
> 
> As for the other people that I hanged out with.. They didn't see me as a close friend but only as classmates. Which I don't mind anyway..


I feel you :| I've hung out with exactly one friend from high school after I graduated, because we had the same drama class at he community college. I always felt like an outsider, so I distanced myself more and felt like more of an outsider.


----------

